# Shortcut for Duplicate Explorer window



## zero (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi guys,
 I just wish to ask a small question if the solution exists..... What is the shortcut to get a duplicate window of "Windows Explorer browsing a particular folder" so that I get two windows displaying the contents of the same folder.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 31, 2006)

1.) Copy the path from address bar.
2.) Press *<WIN> key+E*
3.) Paste the path into address bar of new window and press ENTER.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 31, 2006)

Or, Ctrl+double click a folder to open the folder contents in new window... Then go back by pressing Back key...

Arun


----------

